# Grippiest flat pedal shoes



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

What are some of the grippiest or most grippy shoes for riding flats? Ive only ever ridden 5 10 freeriders which have seemed really good. I need something new and now there are other options like shimano and northwave that use Michelin rubber compounds, Giro and Pearl use Vibram and Spesh 2FO. Grip is the most important thing im looking for since i hate having my feet slide off. I dont care so much about walkability or how it looks. I tend to have wide feet too.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

5.10 impacts. Nothing else grips as much as 5.10s. I talked to the Ride Concept guys at Sea Otter and they claimed to be as grippy with the new shoes they have coming out. I haven't tried a pair yet to see if theit claim is true. I love Freeriders.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Five Ten.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/review-ion-raid-amp-ii-flat-pedal-shoes-with-plenty-of-grip.html

This review claims those shoes are on par with 5.10. But hard to go wrong with another pair of 5.10, the newest version of the impact looks nice


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

5.10 Rubber is hard to beat especially in durability.

That said I have tried several flat shoes this past winter testing my Hot Sockee and found the Unparallel Sports shoes really good in the sticky dept, even in wet muddy conditions. I do not have long enough usage to comment on durability but so far really good even after running long pins all winter.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been hearing some decent things about Ride Concepts.

I have Bontrager Flatline and they seem to work.

I can't compare mine to any others so maybe this answer isn't what you are asking about.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I have some Freeriders and Freerider xvi's from when before Adidas took over Five Ten. The Freeriders have been the most grippy and the xvi's a little less so. The xvi's have fallen apart (just a little) more. The Freeriders are still great. I wanted a back up pair in case my shoes are still wet from a prior ride or if i forget mine somewhere. So I'm going to try the Shimano GR7 and Northwave Clan. I see a lot of local guys with 2FOs as well. Ill post back to this tread after i try them out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

TraxFactory said:


> 5.10 Rubber is hard to beat especially in durability.
> 
> That said I have tried several flat shoes this past winter testing my Hot Sockee and found the Unparallel Sports shoes really good in the sticky dept, even in wet muddy conditions. I do not have long enough usage to comment on durability but so far really good even after running long pins all winter.


Which US shoes did you get?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

kevinboyer said:


> Which US shoes did you get?


The Dust Up and just ordered the West Ridge.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I liked everything about the 2FO, especially weight and toe protection. The rubber just didn't last and not quite as grippy.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For the XC and trail riding you list on a hardtail your technique is more important. Good low heels with your butt off the saddle to put weight on your pedals going over rocks/roots. That angle and your weight will make it impossible to scrape your shoes off the pedals. And many combinations of running/trailrunning shoes and short rounded or stubby pins will not slide.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have had both 5.10 Freeriders and Ride Concepts Hellions. Both feel about the same as far the grip of the sole on the pedals but the Hellions are a lot stiffer and have way better toe and heel protection. That is comparing entry level 5.10s to more advanced RC shoe though. I would like to try a pair of Freerider Pros to compare to the Hellions. Definitely more impressed with the quality of the RCs though.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

TraxFactory said:


> The Dust Up and just ordered the West Ridge.


Thanks. The West Ridge is next for me as well. Did you get the West Ridge from Unparalleled?


----------



## troodontinae (Sep 28, 2017)

May be a bit against the grain but I ride Nike SB’s. They are superbly grippy on pedals and I like the flexibility. They are not as protective as a MTB specific shoe however. You can often find deals on them, I got my current pair for like 60 bucks and they are mid tops. I should have stocked up on like three pairs....


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Been riding Vans and flats for over 30 years.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

I love my RC's!! The people are great. Customer service is great. A lot of the people that work there use to work at 5.10. Plus they are a local company to me!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Adidas is having a sale on select 5 10s. I may take a look.

One question i had is why are there flat shoes for clipless pedals? Depending on your pedal if there are no pins to contact the flat sole whats the point?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

bcriverjunky said:


> Been riding Vans and flats for over 30 years.


I still ride in my Vans occasionally just jumping on my bike and messing around as I wear Vans most days. Flat specific shoes definitely have more grip on the pedals. I had a hard time believing that they would grip any differently than a pair of skate shoes but I had a couple discount codes to Adidas and picked up my Freeriders for $60.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just bought some Ion shoes and I can't tell a difference in grip from my 510 Freerider Pro's. Hopefully they last a little longer.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

I've just switched from (some well worn) Freeriders to Ride Concepts Hellion. 

I ride pretty hard, on grade 5 trails - natural tech and DH. My impressions are that after 2 weeks of riding, the sole of the Hellion has broken in and is now offering similar levels of grip to the Freeriders. There's probably about 10% in it (if Freeriders are 100% grip). What I find better though, is the firmness of the shoe. I was getting a lot of fatigue in my foot due to the flexibility of the Freerider. The Hellion is very firm/stiff - so much so that I have been able to navigate some very coarse terrain with my foot poorly placed on the pedal (after taking it off to dab). It just doesn't flex as much, so even if it's not positioned right, I can put weight down and ride a section out. 

It's too early to comment on durability, but theres no sign of wear so far. Reviews suggest they are super durable compared to Five-Tens. The quality of the finish is exceptional.

Fit is spot on (I'm a US 12), the lace retention system is really nice. They look sick as well. Quite warm though, coming from the canvas Freeriders. I'm ok with that, as winter is around the corner here in NZ. 

Awesome shoe, would buy again.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently bought a pair of 2fo’s. Don’t have a lot of miles on them yet, but they are not going back.

They seem as good as the 5 10’s I had


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

May 10th is 5/10, they will run a sale.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Five Ten Impact VXI are the grippiest shoes on the market. They use the Mi6 rubber instead of S1, which is the softest rubber they make. A common complaint with them is that they are TOO grippy, once your foot is down it cant be adjusted.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Competitive cyclist has a 21% off sale now. I ordered some Ride Concept livewire shoes with a 6% Active Junky rebate. About $75. Good deal for what should be a pretty good shoe

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

idividebyzero said:


> Five Ten Impact VXI are the grippiest shoes on the market. They use the Mi6 rubber instead of S1, which is the softest rubber they make. A common complaint with them is that they are TOO grippy, once your foot is down it cant be adjusted.


Have that problem with my free riders, or is that a problem?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

dmo said:


> Adidas is having a sale on select 5 10s. I may take a look.
> 
> One question i had is why are there flat shoes for clipless pedals? Depending on your pedal if there are no pins to contact the flat sole whats the point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Some people like the way a flat style shoe looks even tho they clip in. IE, wouldn't be caught dead in a shoe that remotely resembles clipless style shoe. They are also easier to walk in with clear than a traditional clip in shoe.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have about a month worth of riding on my new Ride Concepts Wildcats in all kinds of conditions (pretty much everything except torrential rain). They are super grippy like my old Vans but the soles are much stiffer so my feet are less fatigued after riding chunk. They are also a lot burlier than the Vans.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

dmo said:


> Adidas is having a sale on select 5 10s. I may take a look.
> 
> One question i had is why are there flat shoes for clipless pedals? Depending on your pedal if there are no pins to contact the flat sole whats the point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There's the style thing, and also shoes meant for more aggressive riding, you more likely to end up trying to ride something out unclipped, so that's why you get a clip pedal with a cage built up around it and the shoe with some grip besides the cleat


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mahgnillig said:


> I have about a month worth of riding on my new Ride Concepts Wildcats in all kinds of conditions (pretty much everything except torrential rain). They are super grippy like my old Vans but the soles are much stiffer so my feet are less fatigued after riding chunk. They are also a lot burlier than the Vans.


If they are as grippy as Vans they don't even come close to comparing to 5.10's


----------



## funkymonks (Aug 23, 2017)

I just bought a new pair of Freerider Contacts to replace an older pair of Freeriders and holy **** these shoes are absolute trash. Plasticy garbage on the uppers, the rubber is hard and grips poorly, shoe is narrower, and I get hot spots.


----------



## Narrowback (Mar 26, 2017)

I just got a pair of 5 10 free riders from Competitive Cycle. They have a 21% off promo code. I love them so far.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Check out Ride Concepts Livewire.


----------

